# MK1 GTI - Want to install air conditioning - HELP



## 7231028 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,
I want to install air conditioning in a 1983 GTI that was not factory equipped. Can anyone tell me what parts I will need? Where to get them from, or what parts from which model VW will fit? Is there an aftermarket system that will fit in the car?
Thanks for your help!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798046


----------



## alsu3 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MK1 GTI - Want to install air conditioning - HELP (7231028)*

i will trade you my factory heater controls with ac for your non and also your center cubby whole for my center ac vents i also have a compresor braket if you want that


----------



## CwazyWabbit (Mar 22, 2008)

I am removing the AC from my 1984 Rabbit convertible, it has the non-factory (dealer installed) system. I have the compressor, brackets, hoses, evaporator etc. was holding pressure when removed although the dash control was broken. Brad


----------

